# Ultimate knife?



## nutmeg (Apr 2, 2020)

We collect knives and the very top of our collection is seldom the best cutting tool but the biggest quantity of handcraft put into a blade.
The kitchen knife as piece of art.

Every time I'm holding this blade I'm thinking _Is it possible to find a better one? hmmm... Have I already seen one? no, never. _Even if the Okishiba Masakuni was quite in the same ball park.
When it comes to art, we're dealing with taste, wich is quite difficult to measure. For my taste, this is the maximum ever done on a knife.
Best bang for the buck? I don't know. Though one forgets the price quite soon.
Best for price no object: Yes.




It's been almost three years of waiting time. Now, the blade is here.
This is a 300 mm yanagiba with sword-like tip, a honyaki made of tamahagane (Bushido serie) by Yasha Yukawa.
https://sensedged.weebly.com/

In one hand the finish was quite rustical, I mean _not finished_. In the other hand it was already better than on any knife for any price.
_BTW. already seen a single honyaki BNIB finished on stones?



_
Now I'm taking the time to make the blade alive. On #2000 at the moment. It may take a while and I'm very, very excited to see the result


----------



## Matt Zilliox (Apr 2, 2020)

So exited for you Benjamin. and also excited to see the results!


----------



## lemeneid (Apr 3, 2020)

Very nice! I used to own katanas and tantos from Matsuba Kunimasa, so I’m very curious to see how the student compares to the master here


----------



## nutmeg (Apr 8, 2020)

2 minutes polishing break...

Time for a hamon reveal!


----------



## lemeneid (Apr 8, 2020)

Very nice! Looks a little rough so far, but the hada can definitely be pulled out a little more 
Compared to his master, his hamon pattern is relatively simple. Matsuba-san's hamon is much more vivid and can range from very calm to very wild, depending on the build. That said, he does make iaido swords too so those are simpler than his museum pieces.


----------



## panda (Apr 8, 2020)

the knife i consider the best ive ever owned (mizuno white2 honyaki 240), i sold because it wasnt the right length. i will have it again one day but in the proper length and it will absolutely be the best cutting of my kit.


----------



## refcast (Apr 8, 2020)

Does yours have an ura? I got to see a single bevel one in person but it didn't have an ura. It, too, had a low sword-like hamon.


----------



## nutmeg (Apr 9, 2020)

lemeneid said:


> Very nice! Looks a little rough so far, but the hada can definitely be pulled out a little more
> Compared to his master, his hamon pattern is relatively simple. Matsuba-san's hamon is much more vivid and can range from very calm to very wild, depending on the build. That said, he does make iaido swords too so those are simpler than his museum pieces.


This has been still very coarse grain stones so far. So, I can't predict how the blade will become.


----------



## nutmeg (Apr 9, 2020)

refcast said:


> Does yours have an ura? I got to see a single bevel one in person but it didn't have an ura. It, too, had a low sword-like hamon.



No it doesn't have an ura. It is like a flat side, just very slightly convex. 
And boy, oh boy, that was a great surprise! Yasha did it right. Very smart.

Usually, single bevels won't never be polished properly on the ura side, wich is very frustrating for collector knives.


----------



## Tristan (Apr 9, 2020)

Excited to walk through the process steps as you go through them Ben


----------



## Malcolm Johnson (Apr 10, 2020)

I gotta follow this thread. I am so stoked to see what happens here.


----------



## Luftmensch (Apr 10, 2020)

What a joy...

@nutmeg, you spoils us. Thanks for taking us on the ride. Your skill goes without saying. I've said it before but I'll say it again, thank you for taking the time to take such wonderful photos to document your efforts. I know it is extra effort! It really adds to the visual treat you are sharing with us. Very generous of you!


----------



## Tristan (Apr 10, 2020)

Nutmeg do outline the stones used in progression for this. Would be keen to see how they are acting on the steel thanks!


----------



## nutmeg (Apr 10, 2020)

Tristan said:


> Nutmeg do outline the stones used in progression for this. Would be keen to see how they are acting on the steel thanks!



https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/the-quest-for-the-holy-grind.46487/

The steel is different from blue and white. 
I'm not sure if it useful for someone to know if Uchigumori #2 vs Uchigumori #18 vs Nakayama Maruka was used here and there.


----------



## nutmeg (Apr 10, 2020)

But I could try a steel comparison. same stone two different knives, this one and a monosteel


----------



## nutmeg (May 20, 2020)

I can't give any date for the beast release.. Let's call it "soon"


----------



## Luftmensch (May 20, 2020)

nutmeg said:


> I can't give any date for the beast release.. Let's call it "soon"


----------



## ian (May 20, 2020)

Luftmensch said:


>



Nice toque. I just had mine on for lunch prep too.

Can’t wait, @nutmeg!


----------



## Malcolm Johnson (May 20, 2020)

I’m so very excited for this. That video was badass


----------



## Qapla' (May 20, 2020)

nutmeg said:


> No it doesn't have an ura. It is like a flat side, just very slightly convex.
> And boy, oh boy, that was a great surprise! Yasha did it right. Very smart.
> 
> Usually, single bevels won't never be polished properly on the ura side, wich is very frustrating for collector knives.



So is it a sujihiki then more than a yanagiba?


----------



## nutmeg (May 20, 2020)

Qapla' said:


> So is it a sujihiki then more than a yanagiba?


no, it's definitely 100% yanagiba. But with TWO beautiful sides 
On a yanagiba with classical concave ura, one can polish only one side which is a waste for a collector knife. And a big waste of material in the case of tamahagane.
So, ok, the knife was extremely expensive. But not that much considering this.


----------



## Garm (May 20, 2020)

Edit: posted in the wrong place


----------



## Luftmensch (May 21, 2020)

ian said:


> Nice toque. I just had mine on for lunch prep too.
> 
> Can’t wait, @nutmeg!



Hehe... It is supposed to be a head exploding... Don't know about toque... it almost looks like I was reading @nutmeg's post in the shower whilst I was shampooing my hair. Something like:

+++ =


----------



## Luftmensch (May 21, 2020)

Qapla' said:


> So is it a sujihiki then more than a yanagiba?



Looks shaped more like a sakimaru takobiki (curved, pointy tip). BUT... the blacksmith Yasha Yukawa is a swordsmith who makes some kitchen knifes. So the knife isn't really any typical Japanese knife profile (I don't think). More nihonto inspired.... 


Hey @nutmeg, do you polish Nihonto? There is a whole world of 'hada' that your fingers could do magic on!


----------



## zetieum (May 21, 2020)

stunning


----------



## nutmeg (May 21, 2020)

Luftmensch said:


> Looks shaped more like a sakimaru takobiki (curved, pointy tip). BUT... the blacksmith Yasha Yukawa is a swordsmith who makes some kitchen knifes. So the knife isn't really any typical Japanese knife profile (I don't think). More nihonto inspired....
> 
> 
> Hey @nutmeg, do you polish Nihonto? There is a whole world of 'hada' that your fingers could do magic on!


Thanks! I was searching for this sakimaru word and couldn't find it anymore..
I'd say it's more a sakimaru yanagi. Takobiki I've owned were all very straight, parallel and narrow.

Nihonto swords are probably very interessant to polish. So, in the future, maybe...


----------



## Luftmensch (May 25, 2020)

This made me think you may enjoy Katanas:



nutmeg said:


> On a yanagiba with classical concave ura, one can polish only one side which is a waste for a collector knife. And a big waste of material in the case of tamahagane.






nutmeg said:


> Nihonto swords are probably very interessant to polish. So, in the future, maybe...



I'd love to see your talents extend in that direction. I bet you'd have a hellava fun time with the hamon and steel 'grain'. At the very top end of the kitchen knife market, you may as well start thinking about katana....


----------



## nutmeg (May 25, 2020)

Luftmensch said:


> This made me think you may enjoy Katanas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your encouraging words!

Actually, Yasha Yukawa doesn't take any special order on his wonderful tamahagane knives anymore. 
Luckily I was at the right time and at the right place and could place *the very last order!* 
Naturally, it's going to take at least 2 years until I get it. In the meanwhile I may jump into this rabbit hole and watch the katana side from times to times.
Tamahagane is really a magic material to polish.


----------



## Luftmensch (May 26, 2020)

nutmeg said:


> I was at the right time and at the right place and could place *the very last order!*



As they say in my country "lucky last". Hopefully it will be extra special!


----------



## Doffen (May 27, 2020)

Amazing... Look forward to see this finished.


----------



## nutmeg (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## josemartinlopez (Jun 28, 2020)

Stupid question, why did you choose a yanagiba for the ultimate knife?


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jun 28, 2020)

josemartinlopez said:


> Stupid question, why did you choose a yanagiba for the ultimate knife?


Because he can!


----------



## nutmeg (Jun 28, 2020)

josemartinlopez said:


> Stupid question, why did you choose a yanagiba for the ultimate knife?


_not that stupid indeed _ 

First, how many *honyaki blades with single bevel* have you ever seen with an *awesome finish?* Brooksie is on a good way but this aside, I can't remember of any single one over the years.

_Single bevels are much more fun when it comes to polish and the results are much greater than on double bevels. Less trade-offs.._

And when it comes to blades as pieces of art, the top of the top is what we see on swords.
Now I have the material (world-class honyaki tamahagane blade) and this is the closest shape I found in order to mix sword and kitchen knife blade.


----------



## nutmeg (Dec 6, 2020)

This has been a complicated project.
I was sometimes afraid to not finish it properly, which made me angry because of the efforts put into it.

And finally.. proud to show you the finished blade:



















foto hochladen link

here without fancy light, photoshop or anything:


----------



## Luftmensch (Dec 6, 2020)

Such interesting grain. Amazing job @nutmeg!!


----------



## Leo Barr (Dec 6, 2020)

Spectacular


----------



## Garm (Dec 6, 2020)

Looks absolutely stellar, which I've come to expect from your posts , but this was just something else entirely ..
In my book you are simply (insert laudatory adjective(s) of your own choosing) !!


----------



## AT5760 (Jan 2, 2021)

Gorgeous work on a gorgeous blade.


----------

